# αμφίθυμος



## seimontadtecwyn (Oct 27, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Τί σημαίνει η λέξη «αμφίθυμος» και πώς χρησιμοποιείται;

Νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε κάποτε στους ελληνικούς υπότιτλους σ’ένα αγγλόγλωσσο πρόγραμμα, ίσως σαν αντίστοιχο στο “ambiguous”.

Σίμων


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2009)

Καλημέρα, Σάιμον.
αμφιθυμία = (ψυχ.) ψυχική κατάσταση που χαρακτηρίζεται από τη συνύπαρξη δύο αντίθετων συναισθημάτων. 

Θα έλεγα, λοιπόν, ambivalent όχι ambiguous.

ambivalent 
1: characterized by a mixture of opposite feelings or attitudes
2: uncertain or unable to decide about what course to follow


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2009)

Χαίρετε.
Να συμπληρώσω μόνο ότι ambiguous=αμφίσημος*, που μοιάζει λίγο οπτικά και περισσότερο ακουστικά με τον αμφίθυμο**. Ίσως σ' αυτή την ομοιότητα να οφείλεται το μπέρδεμα στους υπότιτλους που αναφέρει ο Σίμων. 
*ambiguous=ασαφής, διφορούμενος, αμφίσημος 
**Αν το διαβάσει Ισπανός, είναι πολύ πιθανό να ακουστεί αμφίσημος=αμφίθημος ή αμφίθημοθ.;)

ΛΚΝ: *αμφίθυμος -η -ο* [amfíθimos] E5 *:* (ψυχ.) που χαρακτηρίζεται από αμφιθυμία:_ Aμφίθυμα βρέφη. _[λόγ. _αμφι- _+ _θυμ(ός) -ος_] 
Κριαρά: *θυμός* ο.*1α) *Οργή, θυμός: Ερωφ. Δ΄ 276·φρ. _ανεβάζω θυμόν_ = θυμώνω: Λόγ. παρηγ. Ο 708·_ανεβαίνω εις θυμόν_ = θυμώνω: Λόγ. παρηγ. L 698·* β) *(ως σύστ. αντικ.): Λίβ. Ν 1005·* γ) *πολεμικό μένος, μανία: _πελεκυφόρους … αρεϊκῴ θυμῴ ζέοντας_ Δούκ. 22725·* δ) *(μεταφ.) θαλασσοταραχή: _η θάλασσα, όταν θυμόν … πιάνει_ Αχέλ. 625·έκφρ. _θυμός της θάλασσας_ = θαλασσοταραχή: Τζάνε, Κρ. πόλ. 30022. *2) *Καταστροφή: _εστράφην (__ενν. η γυναίκα του Λωτ) κι είδεν τον θυμόν_ Χούμνου, Κοσμογ. 1140. *3α)* Διάθεση: Λίβ. Esc. 301·έκφρ. _από θυμού_ = πρόθυμα: Λίβ. Esc. 1322· *β)* επιθυμία, πόθος: Διγ. Άνδρ. 3969·* γ) *το θυμικό μέρος, το θυμοειδές: Καρτάν., Π. Ν. Διαθ. φ. 33r. *4) *Δηλητήριο: _θυμός των οφιών_ Πεντ. Δευτ. ΧΧΧΙΙ 33. [αρχ. ουσ. _θυμός_. Η λ. και σήμ.]
ΛΚΝ: *θυμικό *το [θimikó] O38 *:* (ψυχ.) το σύνολο των ψυχικών φαινομένων τα οποία οφείλονται στο συναισθηματικό και βουλητικό μέρος της ψυχής. [λόγ. ουσιαστικοπ. ουδ. του επιθ. _θυμικός_]

Κι ένα παράδειγμα χρήσης (απόσπασμα άρθρου της εφημερίδας "Μακεδονία", που συμπτωματικά αναφέρεται σ' ένα _αμφιλεγόμενο_ κεφάλαιο των ελληνοτουρκικών σχέσεων, την περίπτωση Οτσαλάν): Εμείς όμως αναμειχθήκαμε με μια περίεργη *αμφιθυμία*. Ούτε το ένα θέλαμε, ούτε το άλλο. 

@ Σίμων: Ελπίζω μόνο να βοήθησα και όχι να σε μπέρδεψα περισσότερο...:)


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2009)

Αμφιθυμία. Being in two minds about something.


----------

